# Weldshop a free welding software



## ashfaqanwer (8 مايو 2010)

Follow the link to download a free welding software for carbon and low alloy steels used in petrochemical industries

http://www.thepetrostreet.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=95

Regards
Ashfaq Anwer


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## baldassar (11 مايو 2010)

thank you very much !!!!!!!!


----------



## ashfaqanwer (10 أغسطس 2010)

Thanks all for the appreciation


----------

